# Tesco Value pet supplies



## Victictay (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm dead impressed with tesco at the moment, went in there today and they have a whole new range of pet things. Dog coats for £2, a new leader £1, little faunariums for baby cresties £3....well worth a look, they've got loads of stuff

just thought i would spread the good word:lol2: I got a bit carried away and spent a fortune


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

are u talking there extra stores or the smaller super stores as all tesco don't sell the same stock and the prices are not always the same from store to store.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Its not really a good thing in my opinion (

If they roll that out it will put independant pet shops out of business.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

And I would much rather do my shopping with the small family run shops than a huge chain like tesco.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> And I would much rather do my shopping with the small family run shops than a huge chain like tesco.


although i have to admit last year they had little blue faunariums for sale, i bourght load sof them, and they are still now SO handy and only £1 each, were as pet shops sell them for £5 each! lol


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Yeah our tescos is currently doing plastic beds and foam filled dog beds but they are slightly more expensive at £25.

I was a bit oo er when i saw it all.

Marina


----------



## Velosus (Feb 26, 2008)

are these £3 faunariums online yet?

Ian


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

I do not "do" Tescos, I stick to the small local family run pet shops


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> If they roll that out it will put independant pet shops out of business.


And thats the way the cookie crumbles (and the shops)...



loulou said:


> I do not "do" Tescos, I stick to the small local family run pet shops


Same, but if I quickly needed something I wouldnt hesitate to buy it from tescos. Same with sainsburys, argos, asda etc...


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> Its not really a good thing in my opinion (
> 
> If they roll that out it will put independant pet shops out of business.


they will only do these offers a couple of times a year and only in there larger stores.


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

Nope not even quickly, our local pet shop opens day or night for me should I need anything in an emergency I just call. Same rule applys to all the locals that use him


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

freekygeeky said:


> although i have to admit last year they had little blue faunariums for sale, i bourght load sof them, and they are still now SO handy and only £1 each, were as pet shops sell them for £5 each! lol


 
I bought loads of them when they reduced them to 50p I have given away to mates more than I kept myself.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

loulou said:


> Nope not even quickly, our local pet shop opens day or night for me should I need anything in an emergency I just call. Same rule applys to all the locals that use him


Ours is within 4 minutes walking distance but its easier when we go to tescos anyway.


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

well i for one dont have a local pet shop and have and will continue to shop for bargains at tesco and other supermarkets, tescos value range will be getting visit from me, thanks op for the heads up: victory:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

I've not used Tesco since I found out about the vile trade taking part in their chinese stores. Where live turtles are sold for people to take home and kill as they see fit. Or they can get the on sight slaughterer to do it for them. I think there argument (in regards to people complaining) was that the turtle could not fully retract it's head so it was a painless death, but having seen videos and pictures of some of the poor butchered things I won't use them again. I tend to stick to local stores now a days. I'd rather buy locally and support good honest people than get something a bit cheaper from Tesco but maybe that's just me.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

There is no doubt that Tesco supplying dirt cheap pet stuff is great in the respect it will help the individual but the fact is, it *will* put shops out of business. 

Depends which means more to you I guess. Some people will see the bigger picture and pay more to sustain the specialist pet stores and some will put their animals and themselves first and think if it benefits their animals to get a new tank for £1 and they couldn't otherwise afford one thats first priority. 

A town without a pet shop would be pretty bleak in my opinion (


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

I don't buy pet food from tesco as we buy JWB for both kitties and woofer, cat litter is oko plus and that comes from the pet shop too.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

i would buy them tubs again and will why should i pay 5.00 + when i can get it or 1.00 there thats like people saying o the same cat or dog food is 4.00 cheaper at the shop down the road but al just buy it here

also a bit off topic but how many o you people with lots of fruit and veg eating animals would but it from a veg shop when its cheaper in tesco

most will say they do but ad not beleve ya


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

adamntitch said:


> i would buy them tubs again and will why should i pay 5.00 + when i can get it or 1.00 there thats like people saying o the same cat or dog food is 4.00 cheaper at the shop down the road but al just buy it here
> 
> also a bit off topic but how many o you people with lots of fruit and veg eating animals would but it from a veg shop when its cheaper in tesco
> 
> most will say they do but ad not beleve ya


tesco value bag of carrots..30 p somthign like that
tesco bannana, tesco mango
i can only afford to eat tesco food.. so will my animals! lol


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

I like to keep small shops open when i can, but if i see something exactly the same cheaper, common sense prevails


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Katiexx said:


> I've not used Tesco since I found out about the vile trade taking part in their chinese stores. Where live turtles are sold for people to take home and kill as they see fit. Or they can get the on sight slaughterer to do it for them. I think there argument (in regards to people complaining) was that the turtle could not fully retract it's head so it was a painless death, but having seen videos and pictures of some of the poor butchered things I won't use them again. I tend to stick to local stores now a days. I'd rather buy locally and support good honest people than get something a bit cheaper from Tesco but maybe that's just me.


 
Oh my god, not again :| Different countries have DIFFERENT cultures, if the turtles are bred for selling then fair enough, if they are taking them out the wild then yes i wouldnt be too pleased unless they control how many they take. Im not having a go but until you've been and seen the poverty in some countries which i have you wont like the fact that people eat turtles.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

adamntitch said:


> i would buy them tubs again and will why should i pay 5.00 + when i can get it or 1.00 there thats like people saying o the same cat or dog food is 4.00 cheaper at the shop down the road but al just buy it here
> 
> also a bit off topic but how many o you people with lots of fruit and veg eating animals would but it from a veg shop when its cheaper in tesco
> 
> most will say they do but ad not beleve ya


 
I spend £30 a week at my local farm shop on veg for us and our animals and only buy the exotic fruits I need for my African Pouched Rats from Tesco because there is no other choice.

I would not buy my veg from Tesco out of choice because a) it is NOT cheaper, it is false economy and b) it could KILL my animals due to the shit they put in it to make it look perfect for weeks when it should have rotted by the time you buy it.

I lost two rare and much loved Emins Pouched Rats from suspected poisoning after eating human grade Tesco mixed nuts.

And I am not the only one.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> tesco value bag of carrots..30 p somthign like that
> tesco bannana, tesco mango
> i can only afford to eat tesco food.. so will my animals! lol


 
thats what i mean same thing in tescos as in the veg shop just cheaper lol

also pouchie thats like saying you would rather pay 8.00 or a rat or some thing fro a small pet shop to keep it open than buy one from a big breeder


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Yes they have different cultures. It's not the selling of turtles to eat I have a problem with. It's allowing people who don't have a clue what they are doing to take the turtle home to slaughter as approrpriate which more often than not leads to an agonising death. Even the so called experts mess it up frequently. I'm sorry but I believe if you're going to kill something it should be as humane as possible. And trying to hack at it's neck as it darts into it's shell and smash it open, to me isn't humane!

Read what I wrote nowhere did I say how dare they sell turtles for food. It's the KILLING of them that I have a problem and how it is done!


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

adamntitch said:


> thats what i mean same thing in tescos as in the veg shop just cheaper lol
> 
> also pouchie thats like saying you would rather pay 8.00 or a rat or some thing fro a small pet shop to keep it open than buy one from a big breeder


 
See my previous post. What you get from Tesco is *not* the same as what you get from your local farm shop. 

And price? I can buy a cauliflower from Tesco for 99p, the size of a large orange. Or I can buy a cauliflower from the farm shop for 50p, the size of a basketball!

I am not sure you pro-supermarket people have actually checked out your local farm shops!

What do you mean about the pet shop vs breeder comment? I don't understand it.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> See my previous post. What you get from Tesco is *not* the same as what you get from your local farm shop.
> 
> And price? I can buy a cauliflower from Tesco for 99p, the size of a large orange. Or I can buy a cauliflower from the farm shop for 50p, the size of a basketball!
> 
> ...



i buy my meat at local farm, no local farm near me sells veg, so have to go to tescossss..
if i had a farm near buy i would obviously not go to tescos for all my food.


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

tesco's is not as cheap as it makes out as something goes down in price they put something up in price,i for one like to buy my fruit/veg from the local market and the same goes for my meat i only buy from the local butchers.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> i buy my meat at local farm, no local farm near me sells veg, so have to go to tescossss..
> if i had a farm near buy i would obviously not go to tescos for all my food.


 
I doubt there are many people who do not have a farm shop within reasonable distance but then I suppose what is near to one person seems far away to another. To be honest I am lucky as mine is on a main road which I travel on every day to get to either my folks or work.

You might find that the nearest greengrocer gets his stuff from local farms though but again, depends if you have one of those as they seem to be dying a death (thanks Tesco:whistling2: lol)


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> You might find that the nearest greengrocer gets his stuff from local farms though but again, depends if you have one of those as they seem to be dying a death (thanks Tesco:whistling2: lol)


we do have a green grocer, btu cant go there.. long story.. lol..


----------



## coopere (Aug 6, 2008)

I bought a dog lead last year in their january pet promotion, for a couple of quid, thought it was a bargin - false economy as my dog pulled ahead and it fell apart. Good job he's obedient enough not to have run off!! I sometimes get fruit and veg from our local lidl which is pretty cheap and is only walking distance so I save on petrol too!


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

linda.t said:


> tesco's is not as cheap as it makes out as something goes down in price they put something up in price,i for one like to buy my fruit/veg from the local market and the same goes for my meat i only buy from the local butchers.


 
I agree. Just saw your other post too.. not sure it will be a couple times a year that Tesco will be doing a larger pet range. They have been on about it in the pet trade paper I get for a while, making out it is a tester which if successful could end up with Tesco having a large pet supplies range in most shops. Ours is not a huge one but they did trial pet supplies once last year.


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> I agree. Just saw your other post too.. not sure it will be a couple times a year that Tesco will be doing a larger pet range. They have been on about it in the pet trade paper I get for a while, making out it is a tester which if successful could end up with Tesco having a large pet supplies range in most shops. Ours is not a huge one but they did trial pet supplies once last year.


they can't help there selfs can they.
they and other supermarkets are why the milkmen/butchers eg; are dying but if people really looked at half the things they buy from these supermarkets they would notice they are not always getting a bargain.


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

i try to avoid supermarkets where i can. i never buy any of my pet supplies from a supermarket, always go to my local pet shop. 
but i do use the supermarket for my fruit and veg. it is loads cheaper than my greengrocers. i went in once to buy a pear to have with my lunch and it cost 99p. don't know about you but i think that's quite a lot for 1 pear.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

went to look today...sasme as last trial period,but more expensive.


----------



## akuma 天 (Apr 15, 2008)

The tesco nearest to me does a cracking range of stuff for dogs, but partically nothing for cats other than the bear basic's.

I for toys and treats I have to go to pets at home.


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

well we spend quite a bit a week on fruit and veg for our animals and we get it delivered free of charge, its from our local fruit/veg company and they do a bang up job, they buy local so we buy local.

We did wonder if we would get the same quality and quantity from a supermarket before so tried it out, we got half the amount for the same money and actually the quality was piss poor in comparison, it tasted like water. 

If people struggle finding a local farm shop and want to buy local what about popping into your nearest town and having a chat with your fruit and veg market men?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

akuma 天;3237387 said:


> The tesco nearest to me does a cracking range of stuff for dogs, but partically nothing for cats other than the bear basic's.
> 
> I for toys and treats I have to go to pets at home.


yea, hardly anything for cats, good for dogs though


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

I always shop at Tesco for most things. People say you should support your local farmers shops etc I would do if they weren't so bloody expensive. Meat from the farm shop is nearly double what Tesco sell it at. Plus if no one shopped at Tesco there would be alot more unemployment than if one farm shop went bust...:whistling2:


----------



## Victictay (Jul 4, 2008)

This thread has got a bit longer since i first posted this lol! I think the new stuff is only at the bigger stores, our local pet shops are awful and have to travel like 20 odd miles to get anything good so this is great for us. There is quite a big section for cats at the moment. This is only a promotion so will not last long, so shouldn't harm other businesses too much as once it is gone, it is gone. 

We also do not have any decent farm shops so hence we go to tesco, especially in this financial climate lol


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Andy said:


> I always shop at Tesco for most things. People say you should support your local farmers shops etc I would do if they weren't so bloody expensive. Meat from the farm shop is nearly double what Tesco sell it at. Plus if no one shopped at Tesco there would be alot more unemployment than if one farm shop went bust...:whistling2:


Agreed, the meat is more expensive but well worth it if you can stretch to it! Tastes totally different to Tesco meat.

I don't agree with the unemployment thing though. There is no question of Tesco going bust because of petshops or farm shops. The two can quite happily coexist BUT Tesco are able to put the specialist shops out of business.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

we dont have a local farm shop so havent got that option im afraid so tesco it is


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> Agreed, the meat is more expensive but well worth it if you can stretch to it! Tastes totally different to Tesco meat.


our farm meat is cheaper than tescos


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Just been and looked at the tesco's stuff...to be honest I doubt they will put pet shops out of buisness just yet. For one the products are definitely not top quality as I broke a leash with my bare hands whilst I was there and the beds made for big dogs will not stand up to dogs laying on the sides, leaning on them and jumping in them either.


----------



## stucoady (May 23, 2008)

I do not buy any of my pets food from tesco as it looks like poor quality, esp the rabbit food which is also low in fiber.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> tesco value bag of carrots..30 p somthign like that
> tesco bannana, tesco mango
> i can only afford to eat tesco food.. so will my animals! lol


10kg bag of carrots £1.50
25kg sack of spuds £2.50
net of 6 savoy cabbages £2.50
10kg box of local grown apples @20p a kg (tescos New zealand or south african apples £1.50 a kg)

You can and could buy locally grown for a fraction of the price you pay in tesco. Sure you might not get mangos or bananas (I did get a 10kg box of bananas for Nerys for £2 last week)
Tesco stinks.
When all the little local shops are gone because people shop at Tesco, and tesco then puts up their prices and offers you less choice based on where their highest profits margin is, people will be soon complaining about it.
I hate all supermarkets and shop there as little as I possibly can, because I cannot afforsd to buy my fruit and veg in them anyway. They are far too expensive for me as I'm on a low income. Only wealthy people shop at supermarkets.


----------



## enola69 (Aug 27, 2008)

I only venture into a supermarket once every two weeks. I grow alot of my own fruit and veg on my allotment and I hardly ever eat meat. I buy toiletries etc from an independent chemist in town and pet stuff from a pet shop at the end of my road.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> 10kg bag of carrots £1.50
> 25kg sack of spuds £2.50
> net of 6 savoy cabbages £2.50
> 10kg box of local grown apples @20p a kg (tescos New zealand or south african apples £1.50 a kg)
> ...


were do you get them from? we need mangos and bananas if nerys can get them cheap to that would be brill!! tell me all your contacts!! you know so much! lol.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> were do you get them from? we need mangos and bananas if nerys can get them cheap to that would be brill!! tell me all your contacts!! you know so much! lol.


 All got in Wisbech,mostly at the produce auctions on Wednesday or Thursday. The bananas were a one off and I also got her kiwi fruits, pineapples and cherries. The cherries were only £1.20 for a case full.
Near the produce auction is a fruit and veg wholesalers so if you need exotic fruits for whatever reason, you get the staples which are locally grown, from the auction, and then you get the exotic stuff from the wholesaler.
I get all Nerys's bulk cheapo fruit and veg and either take them over or she comes to collect them. 
But the spuds, cabbage, carrots, onions, apples, pears etc can be got any time. I try not to pay more than around 15p a kilo for apples for the chickens and parrots.
What animals do you have which eat bananas and mangoes?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

oh why am i so far away!!!!
im in a crappy chavy village with nout! bar a spar another spar a mc donalds, and a budgens..9 pubs, and 5 take away shops..... whoop

bannana and mango - cresties, gargoyles and mossy 



fenwoman said:


> All got in Wisbech,mostly at the produce auctions on Wednesday or Thursday. The bananas were a one off and I also got her kiwi fruits, pineapples and cherries. The cherries were only £1.20 for a case full.
> Near the produce auction is a fruit and veg wholesalers so if you need exotic fruits for whatever reason, you get the staples which are locally grown, from the auction, and then you get the exotic stuff from the wholesaler.
> I get all Nerys's bulk cheapo fruit and veg and either take them over or she comes to collect them.
> But the spuds, cabbage, carrots, onions, apples, pears etc can be got any time. I try not to pay more than around 15p a kilo for apples for the chickens and parrots.
> What animals do you have which eat bananas and mangoes?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> oh why am i so far away!!!!
> im in a crappy chavy village with nout! bar a spar another spar a mc donalds, and a budgens..9 pubs, and 5 take away shops..... whoop
> 
> bannana and mango - cresties, gargoyles and mossy


 Where are you? Am I right in thinking Chatteris?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Where are you? Am I right in thinking Chatteris?


near duxford airfeild.. next village


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

TBH it is probably worth your while to come over one afternoon a month to the produce auction and fetch what you need. Buy in bulk as carrots, cabbages and potatoes and the like will keep for several months in a frost free shed outside. I have had a sack of King Edwards spuds in the back of my car for 3 months and only just started using them.


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

shall be goin there in the morning


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

cubeykc said:


> shall be goin there in the morning


where? Wisbech produce auction?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

may do that any details i can find on it, ie website etc ?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> may do that any details i can find on it, ie website etc ?


 No website. This is simply a little local produce auction where local farmers bring their produce. Cheap to buy plus low food miles and everything fresh and in season. You can buy plants and shrubs etc there too on Saturdays and in the spring, tomato plants and other veg plants.
It's Clifford Cross auction rooms. The Chase, wisbech.


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> where? Wisbech produce auction?


no tescos


----------

